# HVAC Blower Motor Capacitor Replacement c22.2NO.190



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its just a run capacitor.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

It's a 5 microfarad 370 VAC run capacitor.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

very common one . should be easy to find


----------



## slickms (Jun 6, 2013)

*Thank you everyone*

Thank you everyone. I found it at grainger. Successfully replaced it. Total cost = $7. 

For the benefit of the forum, interestingly the Home Depot has it cheapest - less than half the price of grainger.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

keep an eye on gong cheap with anything electrical heard a rumor over in HVAC-TALK about "Made in China" caps...:wink:


----------

